
Show HN: Isitfit: Measure an AWS account's EC2 total utilized capacity ratio - shadiakiki
https://isitfit.autofitcloud.com/
======
verdverm
Love that Google provides something like this for free within their cloud
platform. Still don't get why people go to AWS... other than it's the popular
kid.

